# Meet Amadeus



## Ruma (Mar 20, 2012)

I finally got a rat~! I got him last weeked off of craigslist for free. They had him as a lone rat and didn't have the time for him anymore, I guess... So he ended up with me. He's still all by himself right now, so I'm hoping to get him a companion eventually. 
He was handled a lot, so he's really hand tame. He hasn't bit me or anything. He loves to jump up on my shoulder and sleep in my hood if I'm wearing a hoodie. I hope to get him to ride on my shoulder soon. He also loves sweatshirt pockets. 
She said he was almost a year old. And he's huge in my opinion! :3 I love it! He's a big squishy boy, and a little overweight I think haha. I read about male's smell, but it's not too bad in my opinion. And overall he's pretty clean. He's never pooped anywhere while I've had him out. (Which is new to me and _awesome_, considering I've primarily had Syrian Hamsters who poop and pee all over you and all over everything all of the time.)
And he seems pretty healthy. He hasn't been sneezing or anything. They fed him all regular food instead of rat food. Like whatever they were cooking, they would put some aside for him and feed him that, but of course there were some foods she didn't feed him like oranges and sweets. Is that okay to do? (I've mainly had hamsters in the past, so I don't know much about feeding rats.) He's healthy, just a bit chubby. 
As for what type and color he is~ I'm not actually sure haha. xD I was hoping I could get your guys' input on this. They said he was black, but he has lighter ticks/hairs in his fur. And I don't know about his ears. I think he might be dumbo? I don't know~ Haha. 
The attached pictures are a couple I took the day after I got him. They're not very good, but I can get better ones later.


----------



## A.ngelF.eathers (Jul 6, 2011)

Congrats on your new guy!



Ruma said:


> She said he was almost a year old.


He looks a lot older than that... Maybe it's just his weight, but he does look over a year to me.



> They fed him all regular food instead of rat food. Like whatever they were cooking, they would put some aside for him and feed him that, but of course there were some foods she didn't feed him like oranges and sweets. Is that okay to do? (I've mainly had hamsters in the past, so I don't know much about feeding rats.)


He needs to be put on a block diet as his staple. Strictly human food is not okay, but adding in fresh fruits and veggies and the occasional chicken and turkey is good for him. 



> They said he was black, but he has lighter ticks/hairs in his fur. And I don't know about his ears. I think he might be dumbo?


Like my Kalabar, he is black, just a poorly bred black. Does he have any white on his belly/feet/tail? If not, he's a black self. 
And he appears Dumbo in the first picture, but in the second, he looks like a standard ear, so now I'm confused D: Hopefully someone else can help with this


----------



## Ruma (Mar 20, 2012)

Maybe she was just confused and she had him for a year, but he's a bit over that~?
Alright~ I'll have to look into the block diet. I want to make sure I do whatever's healthiest for him. 
He doesn't have any white on his feet or belly, the fur just gets lighter there so that it looks kind of greyish. And in the second picture, he's kind of squished up, and that's why his ears look kind of funny.


----------



## brittbritt (May 13, 2012)

He is a very cute rattie. Congratulations on your new bub.


----------



## Rat lover (Dec 28, 2011)

Congrats! He is Adorable!


----------



## Ruma (Mar 20, 2012)

Thank you guys! :3 I love him, haha.
Here are some more pictures of him. I took them at night and had to use the flash, so the lighting is kind of weird and when I resized the pictures they got kind of pixelated and made his fur look odd. But I thought I would add some more. Do you think his ears are dumbo?


----------



## CarrieD (Nov 20, 2011)

Yep, dumbo.


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

Ohhhhh my! He looks like my midnight!


----------



## shawnalaufer (Aug 21, 2011)

Awwww...yes he is black...and dumbo...although he would be considered a "poor black" and a "poor dumbo" as far as standards go (much like dogs- you got adorable pet quality dogs and show quality dogs). 
He is adorable regardless!!!! Congrats!


----------



## Arashi (Feb 4, 2012)

Aww, congratulations ;D


----------



## HelloClarice (Feb 1, 2012)

cute, he is a chubby hopefully with a better diet he will lose some of it haha

I really want a big squishy, I wish I could get a neutered boy to house with Clare but who knows =P

Can't wait to see more picture of him ^-^


----------

